# Move Over Riverdance: "The Hunchback" Is Coming



## Lon Chaney (Sep 24, 2008)

Vox Lumiere brings its unique brand of rock-concert-meets-silent-film to PBS this Fall with the broadcast
and national distribution of "Vox Lumiere: The Hunchback of Notre Dame."​


Vox Lumiere's "Hunchback of Notre Dame"
To Rock Public Television This Fall


LOS ANGELES, CA — Vox Lumiere, the radically unique, live theatrical performance that combines music, theatre, dance and silent film, has signed with DPTV-Detroit Public TV for national distribution this Fall of "Vox Lumiere: The Hunchback of Notre Dame."

Vox Lumiere, whose all-star cast of singers, dancers and musicians joins forces with new music, multi-media, light show and film to retell timeless movie masterpieces such as "Metropolis," "The Phantom of the Opera" and "Peter Pan," will kick off their PBS debut with the 1923 classic starring Lon Chaney as the deformed-but-noble bellringer of "The Hunchback of Notre Dame."

"Vox Lumiere: The Hunchback of Notre Dame" is slated to air in December as part of the PBS National Pledge Drive.


*Bridging the Gap*

"Vox Lumiere is an amazing concert, great theatre and a wonderful way of introducing our beautiful film heritage to a whole new audience," said Vox Lumiere Creator Kevin Saunders Hayes. "We're bridging the gap between classic films and the 21st Century, as we've created a whole new way for everyone to experience these films through a remarkable theatrical event."


*Product Availability*

PBS will be rolling out a CD, DVD and special combo CD/DVD of "Vox Lumiere: The Hunchback of Notre Dame" (featuring the original 1923 silent film with music and lyrics by Hayes). Release dates are set currently for mid-October.


*Tour Dates Set*

Vox Lumiere will be supporting the release with extensive touring through the remainder of this season and for 2009-2010. "There are still some great priced routing dates available for the '08/'09 season," said Adrienne Crane-Ross of Harmony Artists, "and we will be working on the '09/'10 tour as well. The response to this show has been tremendous."


*What The Critics Are Saying*

"... absolutely riveting..."
-The Los Angeles Times

"Vox Lumiere joins Cirque du Soleil, and Stomp as a one-of-a-kind theatrical experience audiences crave!"
-The Daily Breeze.

"Vox Lumiere is a multidimensional, high-decibal blast of visual and auditory splendor."
- The Dallas Morning News


*More About the Film*

The classic 1923 film starring Lon Chaney was the first motion picture adaptation of Victor Hugo's novel about the hunchback Quasimodo's love for the gypsy Esmeralda. It is one of the grandest spectacles of silent cinema, fueled by Chaney's wonderful performance as the film's main character.


*For More Information, Go to:*

www.voxlumiere.com
www.myspace.com/voxlumiere


*And Go Have a Look at:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrIAAnrGYsk


----------

